# sharp stabbing pain that comes and goes in vagina



## sazibubba

looked up sharp pain in vagina and came up with this:

What you may be experiencing: Late in pregnancy, you may feel pain inside the vagina- usually a sharp, piercing pain that comes and goes suddenly. What you're feeling, most likely, is your cervix dilating, or opening, as it prepares for the passage of your baby. Dilation can take place several weeks or just hours before labor begins. Normally, it's not cause for concern, but you should tell your healthcare provider about it. If the pain occurs in your lower abdomen, call your practitioner immediately.


Worried now i might be dilating. Has anyone had this before and its not dilation? :shrug:

im only 30 weeks!


----------



## sazibubba

no one ? :(


----------



## gonnabeamummy

Come to think of it, the day before I gave birth to Jack, I did have stabbing pains there!

I gave birth to him at only 30 weeks, and I can't help thinking now that if I'd known about that "dilation pains" then I might have been able to do something about the impending labour...

Oh well, it all went fine in the end though, so perhaps it was a good thing I didn't know about it, and didn't get it seen to. Who knows.

EDIT - I've just seen you're 30 weeks... I didn't mean to worry you, sorry!


----------



## sazibubba

lol thats ok. i knw if he was born now he would be in safe hands :) his been headdown from the start so maybe its just him being naughty and pushing on my cervix. im not sure tho but not gonna bother goin into hosp until im in agony. just odd that im getting stabbing shooting feelings in my veg xxx tnx for advice xxxxx


----------



## louisianagirl

My doctor told me that I may experience shooting pains in my vagina-although I haven't yet. He didn't say anything that would make me worry if I did. He just listed it as a symptom I may have around this time. I wouldn't worry heavily about them based on what he said. HTH


----------



## sazibubba

Tnx u grls :)


----------



## mrsaligee

I am also 30 weeks and have had sharp stabbing pains to the right of my lower abdomen. Not sure whether to call the midwife as they have gone, now got more of an upper indigestion feeling


----------



## sazibubba

sounds like stretching hun. mines right in my cervix LOL


----------



## Sherley

I've had this for several weeks. The midwife says its normal, just baby engaging.


----------



## raylynn

I have had these sharp pains come and go since about 32 weeks. At 35 weeks I was checked for dilation and was 1/2 cm, now at 38 weeks I was just barely a 1cm. So it could be you starting to dilate, but you can go for weeks dilated. But probably not a bad idea to watch for the loss of your mucus plug or leaking amniotic fluid or cramps and contractions.


----------



## sarah2409

I have heard the sharp stabbing pains can also be baby engaging x


----------



## sazibubba

bump is lower too! he must be engaging! how exciting  i could fit a finger tip in 3 weeks ago last time i checked.


----------



## Ruby x

Ive been getting this for a few weeks, mostly when I'm standing or walking so I figured it was baby pushing down on cervix. Im 39 weeks and bump hasnt dropped yet.


----------



## sazibubba

mine looks lower now so i think bub has dropped, his always been low and very deep in pelvis xxxxxxx


----------



## Essex1stbaby

I have had this for the last week and got told today baby is now engaged :) 

The pains literally stopped me dead in the supermarket yesterday. 

miswife wasn't worried so maybe that? xx


----------



## lucilou

I've had feelings like this for about 2 weeks now - makes me feel like I really need a pee but just for a few seconds and even when I have just been.... does that sounds right? I get them most in the morning or when i stand up, so I figured it was gravity related...!


----------



## Maman

i get this too and each time it really f***ing gets me!!!


----------



## kimberalex

yeah i have been also having this like a nipping pain in my cervix didnt have it until 35 weeks with my first pregnancy been having runny poos so hope am not going into labour early am only 33+3! x


----------



## Solace

I've been getting this since about 30 weeks too,getting them more often now.two weeks ago I was in hospital(suspected preeclampsia,but seem to be ok now:thumbup:) and when I told the doctor one of the things I'd been experiencing was stabbing pains in my cervix she laughed at me and said 'how do you know where your cervix is?!' !!!I was pretty taken aback so just said that's where it feels like they are. I should have said uhm maybe because I checked my cervix everyday for six months while ttc?!
I find it kinda sad that I (and I'm sure many others) find the opinions of women on baby and bump and google more trustworthy than medical 'professionals' :/


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

I too am getting these, on and off for the last 2 weeks but the shooting pains deep down seem to be getting stronger over the last couple of days. I did wander if it was dialiation but couldnt find any info on it when I googled it. I had the midwife today and the head is still 2/5 engaged and has been since week 35. When I said to her I had been getting strong BH and these pains in my groin and deep down, she said its my body getting ready and didnt seem to say much else, never mentioned it may be dialition ?
but as someone said on here - just be on the look out for contractions / loss of plug / bloody show etc - thats what I have been doing for 2 weeks just wandering why Im getting sooo many pre labour symptons 

x


----------



## leanne_h_89

I've been getting these too for the past few weeks. Annoyingly it's usually when I'm out in public and I have to stop dead and lean over with a urge to "clutch my bits" thankfully I resist lol
I've also been getting pains in the left of my bump for same amount of time. Midwife said it's bubs engaging and pressure as it's on my left where he's lying.
I usually get this pain when I'm on my feet for more than 15 mins and it eases when I sit down.
I don't see midwife again for another 10 days so let's hope it's all normal! X


----------



## OctBebe

Was it just like a jolt stabbing/pinch? About an hour ago I nearly jumped off my seat at work in pain. Im a little scared as my bump has halved in size today too!


----------



## Mii

OctBebe said:


> Was it just like a jolt stabbing/pinch? About an hour ago I nearly jumped off my seat at work in pain. Im a little scared as my bump has halved in size today too!

I got that pain a few days ago ! I actually had to clutch my lady bits and laugh because it was such an odd and painful feeling :rofl: thank god I wasnt in public I was just about to leave my house


----------



## LeeBee

lucilou said:


> I've had feelings like this for about 2 weeks now - makes me feel like I really need a pee but just for a few seconds and even when I have just been.... does that sounds right? I get them most in the morning or when i stand up, so I figured it was gravity related...!

This is exactly how mine feel. I've chalked it up to baby poking me in the bladder!


----------



## luvmyfam

Just happened to see this post. I am from second tri and have been having this for about a week now. The first day I called my doctor and they had me come in and she checked my cervix. She said it was closed but low and she said baby is low. I have been worried. Should I ask for a ultrsound of my cervix to check the length??


----------



## sma1588

ive been getting this as well. some days worse than other to go along with cramps and all i could think of was shes either turning all the way or pushing on my cervix already...i have an app on the 10th so i will ask them to check me


----------



## ilvmylbug

I've been having constant sharp pains down there as well. I told my doctor at my last appointment, come to find out I am 2cm dilated. Be sure to let your doctor know!


----------



## Nicolemc

if you start to bleed with it then i would tell midwife right away!


----------



## marie_wills

Ive been having this pain for a while on and off, but more so the last few days. I'm overdue by 5 days and tried to have a sweep done twice, Friday and Monday and both times my cervix is still closed so I'm assuming it's baby pushing down on and either getting more engaged or hitting a nerve.


----------



## sazibubba

havnt had any of this today so must of been bub pushing down on a nerve. his really kicking me hard today tho lol


----------



## Jellyx

I have the same shooting / pulling pain in my vagina, I actually told the Dr and she told me it si due to stretching.. which I thought it was weird. It literally feels like somebody stabbing me.


----------



## sarahruthgray

your probley going to have your baby in two or three weeks.


----------



## bananaz

I've had stabbing pains in my vagina/cervix off and on since the first trimester, but it definitely hasn't been because of dilation. My doctor said it was probably just stretching pains or a nerve getting pinched :shrug:


----------



## MiniKiwi

What a weird bump :wacko:


----------



## bananaz

MiniKiwi said:


> What a weird bump :wacko:

LOL You're right, I didn't even notice the date. Wonder how this got fished up...


----------



## staralfur

I like how that person seemingly registered just to post in this thread. Interesting...


----------



## plastic

I had that pain the day before I lost my plug, that was about a week and a half ago now.....


----------



## plastic

Gosh I just saw the date on this to lol


----------



## Nicoletta89

Lol all of these ladies have had their babies already!


----------



## Lisa_84

lucilou said:


> I've had feelings like this for about 2 weeks now - makes me feel like I really need a pee but just for a few seconds and even when I have just been.... does that sounds right? I get them most in the morning or when i stand up, so I figured it was gravity related...!

I'm getting this when I stand up now too, and feeling lots of pressure down below...think baby is engaging?


----------



## vampybear

i been having them for wks and im now 38 wks in 2 days time. 
mw thinks it is baby moving down there as his head has been 3/5 engaged down there since week 33 and the shooting pains come and go- not nice when ur trying to walk around a supermarket!


----------



## DaniDucky

I don't think it means that the cervix is dilating. I'm 34 weeks and for the past two months I've had the random pains. Sometimes its like a "ooh ouch" and other times its a "holy @%#$!!!". I sometimes feel that pain when my baby tries to stretch out and she ends up pushing on my cervix with her head and other times I have no idea what caused the shooting pain at all.


----------



## MiniKiwi

This is like the weird bump thread


----------



## Mum0709

I had them with my youngest daughter from around 35 weeks, she came on my due date...

I've been having them this time round since 28 weeks - last check up my MW said baby was head down and in the right position but still free - I'm hoping he stays cooking for a bit longer at least... Only lately I've been feeling uncomfy with braxton hix etc, I'm 30 weeks tday!!



ETA: - Ok, just seen date to when this thread started :dohh: and again, its been bumped by what looks like someone joined this forum just to post on this thread.....


----------



## Nitengale

Totally is a weird bump thread :haha:

But in all seriousness this is happening to me today and OUCH!


----------



## LadyBug183

These pains could also be "lightning crotch" (there is a real term for it I just don't remember at the moment)... Which is just related to stretching; not dilation.


----------



## LadyBug183

Just read the date also :dohh: silly me


----------

